# test track



## blp5172 (Dec 18, 2009)

hello, newbie question. I just bought a new engine and would like to play around with it but i dont have a layout yet. How can i make a small test track without damaging anything. Can i just take a section of flex track and hook it up to the transformer?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Blp5172, welcome to the forum! First answer is yes, you can. Obviously, you don't want to put a brick at the end to keep it in place while you burn out your motor trying to push the brick. The really nice ones have bearings or metal drum rollers recessed into the track so the wheels can spin against minimal resistance and the engine goes nowhere. Get creative and make one. If you have room, make a circle of track and let it whiz around till you get dizzy and have to get off the train. *L*


----------



## blp5172 (Dec 18, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Blp5172, welcome to the forum! First answer is yes, you can. Obviously, you don't want to put a brick at the end to keep it in place while you burn out your motor trying to push the brick. The really nice ones have bearings or metal drum rollers recessed into the track so the wheels can spin against minimal resistance and the engine goes nowhere. Get creative and make one. If you have room, make a circle of track and let it whiz around till you get dizzy and have to get off the train. *L*


Thanks for the quick response! Im mainly concerned about any short circuit issues. Im still very new at this and wasnt sure if it would work with just a straight piece of track that doesnt complete a circle. So just to be sure, if i take a straight piece of flex track and hook up my transformer on one end then i can run the engine with no problems?? I just want to hear the sounds mainly. Not really worried about it moving at all. I only asked because the transformer directions said to make sure all track is connected to prevent damage so i was a bit concerned about trying it on just a straight piece that does not complete a circle.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Blp,

I am assuming you are using track with two rails instead of three rails. If that's the case, you also have two lead wires that come from your transformer. You probably have a clip for attaching the wires to the track: use it if you have it. If not, one wire goes to the left rail, the other to the right rail. Secure them to the rails, set your engine on the track and you're in business. You do not need a full circle of track to complete your circuit. Your circle is complete because one wire brings your power from the transformer to rail #1. Your power then enters one side of the train engine through the metal wheels that rest on track #1 and goes to the electric motor. On the other side of the motor is a wire that leads to the wheels that rest on rail #2. From there, the flow is through those wheels to rail #2 and back through the second wire to the transformer, again. Circuit complete.

What you want to avoid is anything creating a short circuit by resting across both rails: a screwdriver, Christmas tinsel, or a carelessly-placed engine. Derailing can cause that last part.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey blp...often times in hobby stores you will see a straight piece of "test track" so engines can be tested before buying. I can't add anything more to Reckers' advice...it is pretty complete!

Chad


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Can't hardly get me to shut up, huh?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I made simple/crude HO test track on my end a few months ago ... a few straight pieces of track nailed to a board, hooked up to power, etc. One thing I did was nail down a couple of additional lengths of track to both ends, lined up all nicely, but I did NOT connect those to the "main powered track section" with metal connectors. The "tail" track pieces were NOT hot with power. That way, if I didn't turn off the transformer quickly enough, the train would have a nice, soft run-out onto the non-powered track.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Smart move. Beats the heck out of my brick.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh I don't know about that, Reck...I don't think it ever hurts to give all the details on something...you did a great job of covering the circuitry! When people don't use enough detail, it can leave others wondering what they are talking about. I liked your explanation of the washboard sifting for sand and rock too!

Chad


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I have actually had a train run out of track. I wasn't watching it closely enough, and it kept going right off the track to a standstill. It was my most expensive engine too. It didn't seem to hurt anything, but I sure didn't like having it happen!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, thank you for both. I figure it's better for someone to think I over-talk it than to assume they can read into it what I'm leaving out. Besides, it's a slow day at work and talking trains is a lot more fun.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Amen to that, Reck...anytime is a good time to talk trains!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Now...if I could just get my fiance fired up about trains, I'd be in tall cotton!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It dosent matter on any gauge to set up a test track like that. 

You are not going to hurt anything unless you crash it.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Good point, but it would be bad advice for the three-railers. My wiring description would be wrong. And the training wheels and propeller-beanie would be missing.


----------

